# Made the switch to Canon :)



## lance70 (Sep 28, 2015)

So I decided to switch over to Canon, mainly because I get bored with things after a while and shot Nikon for 15 years and wanted a change. I wasn't one that had a big investment in glass.....I used the Nikon 70-200 for about everything. I picked up the 7D Mark II & 24-105mm f/4 lens, been very happy with it and I enjoy learning a new layout on a camera body.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 28, 2015)

lance70 said:


> So I decided to switch over to Canon, mainly because I get bored with things after a while and shot Nikon for 15 years and wanted a change. I wasn't one that had a big investment in glass.....I used the Nikon 70-200 for about everything. I still have the kit lens with the new Canon until my Canon 70-200 lens comes in but picked up the 7D Mark II.



Does this mean you will switch again if you get bored?  Hopefully you will never have a big investment in glass if you like doing the switcharoo.


----------



## Rob5589 (Sep 28, 2015)

Congrats, enjoy the new gear!


----------



## jaomul (Sep 28, 2015)

A change is as good as a holiday


----------



## goodguy (Sep 28, 2015)

You bought a Canon because you were bored of using a Nikon  OMG that's hilarious
Well I guess that was a good reason as any, doesn't make sense to me but I guess maybe I am just weird.

You bought a dedicated sports camera, if you bought the 7D II for that then Nikon doesn't really have a real answer to that but if you bought the 7D II for general use I think you paid a lot for functions you will not need like 10 FPS and huge buffer.

To each his own I guess.


----------



## snerd (Sep 28, 2015)

Congrats! Enjoy the new equipment!


----------



## Braineack (Sep 29, 2015)

goodguy said:


> You bought a Canon because you were bored of using a Nikon  OMG that's hilarious
> Well I guess that was a good reason as any, doesn't make sense to me but I guess maybe I am just weird..



I bought a mercedes because i was bored of my subaru...




















...'s rattling interior, whiney gears, and loud exhaust.


----------



## JGW (Oct 12, 2015)

Sorry, but I don't understand.   

Canon or Nikon, it's just a camera.  I don't think about what camera I am using when I'm shooting, I just think about the images.


----------



## lance70 (Oct 21, 2015)

JGW said:


> Sorry, but I don't understand.
> 
> Canon or Nikon, it's just a camera.  I don't think about what camera I am using when I'm shooting, I just think about the images.


 

I don't think much about the camera when shooting either only when I'm home and have it sitting up on my fireplace mantel admiring it.


----------



## that1guy (Oct 22, 2015)

welcome to canon... I switched because of he selection of lenses canon has


----------

